# Snake Prices



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

have been wondering what sort of price my royal python would go for if i was to sell him (which im not), just to see what kind of money he is worth now.
i paid £80 for him when he was 2.5 ft, he is now about 3"2, although im not sure of his weight a good 2/3lb, he is around 2 and a quarter years old and eats like nobodies business.
also, what kind of money would a fully grown snow and and anerythristic corn go for? 

and what is a good price id be looking at a young red tail boa, perhaps peruvian if i can get my hands on one, i think in the US theyre around $250+, not sure if thats for a baby or not though.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, ill comment on the Royal.. unfortunately he wouldnt be worth much more.. if any more at all  . Had it been a female it would have increased for sure.. Im sure he doesnt want you to sell him though


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

With the male royals they really dont go for a great deal of money as t-bo said its the females that make the money especially with all the phases out there that you can breed to a female and get hets  

As for the corns then you are probably talking in the region of £50-£60 each as they are one of the more common phases of corn snake.

As for the Red tail then it depends if you are talking about private sale or retail.Red tails can be bought for as little as £50 each privately but the same snake will cost £90-£100 retail and then it will prob not be a true red tail.If it is a true redtail you are after try chris gillam at boamorphs as i know he breeds these fairly regularly

Hope this helps you out a bit

Ryan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

with the corns it depends on time of the year and the sex.
to buy a female now ready to breed you would expect to pay upto 100 for a snow or anery purely coz you will make it back and some right away.
in the summer the same snakes would go for 60 quid or so.
if they were male i, well i have a male strawberry snow going soon for 75, but he is stunning. usually they would got for a bit less.. maybe 50-60 as ryan said


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

cool thanks, the price doesnt make any difference to me what so ever as im not planning to sell any one of my snakes, i love em too much! was just interested in how much theyd be worth really.
and as for the red tail, i have today ordered a peruvian red tail which my reptile guy is looking into for me, the price at the mo isnt confirmed, will have to wait and see what he can get it for, im expecting around... gulp... £300-400 for a youngun, he said for a true red tail itd be between £150-£250, as im asking for a special it will be more. 
but then again, a peruvian is what i want, if thats the price, then.. thats the price really! id rather pay more for exactly what i want than pay for something that is second choice, and plus, he IS my trusty reptile guy so he will come up with the goods and not mess me about, so im happy to give him me money.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow everything is soooo much cheaper across the water :shock: :x :roll: 

I paid £50 for my male Royal at 18" (and that was through a friend!!!!!) and would have paid over £80 for my 12" baby ghost corn (due to staff discount got her for half that)!!!!! Even my common boa was going for £70 but again through a mate I got it cheaper. My mate paid £80-something for her caramel corn. I've seen worse in local petshops too so thank goodness I'm not the only sucker!


I think a move of house may be in order....... :wink:


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

chocolatecolubrid said:


> Wow everything is soooo much cheaper across the water :shock: :x :roll:
> 
> I paid £50 for my male Royal at 18" (and that was through a friend!!!!!) and would have paid over £80 for my 12" baby ghost corn (due to staff discount got her for half that)!!!!! Even my common boa was going for £70 but again through a mate I got it cheaper. My mate paid £80-something for her caramel corn. I've seen worse in local petshops too so thank goodness I'm not the only sucker!
> 
> ...


it is expensive in ireland,i have family in Portstuart and they come over here once a year for a good spending spree lol :lol:


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Think I might start doing that myself every so often!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

ok so we all seem to want to spend all our cash on reptiles which is good so any ideas on how much this guy would cost cos i just love it
pic cred rd bartlett


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Probably about £500 if it was selling in my local!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i need to re'locate to ireland i think lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

:Message to self:..... sell all the wifes corn snakes to a reptile shop in Ireland and earn a fortune.

e pay no more then £30 for caramel yearlings through the trade and as for ghosts i will not pay any more than £20-£25 each for them

Ryan


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Well my reps are worth the money. Really... I'm not trying to convince myself.... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

If i had to i would pay whatever it took to keep my reptiles but as we get them cheaper here in England luckily i dont have to  

That said i have paid up to £100 for a corn snake before i learnt about getting reps through trade or on the internet

Ryan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, well its who you know isnt it really?, i mean most of what i'm expecting is pre sold, so its about having a good name


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

That said Nigel do you ever get butters or caramels becuase i may be interested in a couple.Let me know

Ryan


----------

